# 4 houses (out of 20) robbed (at gunpoint)... how do I prepare?



## eagle (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the Forum and sort of new to prepping

I'm living in Buenos Aires, Argentina

I woke up this morning to find another house in the street has been robbed by armed men 
This is the 4th in the last 6 weeks. In a street of 20 houses.

Any advice on where to get started with preventing and protecting would be much appreciated

I don't have much $$ to do this, but want to act quickly

The lay of the land is this:

It's a modern suburb here (not the impression most have of a south american city. Here's a google street view... not the street, just an example). Most neighbours know each other and are friendly. 
The houses mostly tend to have a security fence (with spikes on top). So there's generally 2 steps to enter ie Gate and Door

Parking is on the street, so have to leave car. Open gate (usually with shopping or whatever in hands), close gate, then open door.

In the neighbourhood, there are security guards in boxes on various corners (very common here). But they're generally watching the soccer and quite old. So, can alert others, but not really do anything. There is one 2 blocks away.

Any ideas on security (cameras, etc) 
Alarm systems (that are actually effective) 
Personal defence (can't carry a gun here) 
Protocol (i.e. From going from car to house, etc)

Basically anything (well, the most effective few things). Advice, links to best threads (I'm sure some has been covered, so apologies in advance... but I'm not sure where to start) 
Best books (ie If you could only read 1... what would it be?), videos, etc

Anything would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

eagle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the Forum and sort of new to prepping
> 
> ...


Welcome.

First off make an investment in a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike. No reason to buy the Dee-Luxe Model, the original model will do fine.

B; When one of these thugs attempts a break in shoot the crapola out of him...BUT do not shoot him in the head. Two shotgun blasts with 00Buck to the heart will do the trick.

Then; Place the severed head atop the Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike (Original Model) and set firmly into the ground near your entrance.

4th and Finally; Open up an adult beverage, sit down in your favorite lawn chair and enjoy the view! All will be well at Casa de eagle...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Alarms will scare off the less seasoned robbers and alert the police to come clean up. At night it will give you a short warning that something is wrong. A baseball bat or golf club is no match for a firearm. Are just banned from pistoles or all firearms? Number one is be alert to who is around.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You need to round up the other 19 neighbors. Have a BBQ. Devise a plan to watch out for each other. Pool resources if needed and install cameras, get some dogs, and if totally possible I'd start two person armed active patrols if there is a hot period of the day which a patrol can cause perps to try a lessor neighborhood.


----------



## eagle (Jul 20, 2016)

Could possible look at putting cameras in the whole street. Big and conspicuous. I don't know about the laws.


----------



## eagle (Jul 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> First off make an investment in a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike. No reason to buy the Dee-Luxe Model, the original model will do fine.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the SlippyMade Pike on the Amazon... but they had a Vlad the Impaler starter kit. So, that's on it's way (Prime 2 day shipping). Not a bad idea at all


----------



## eagle (Jul 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Alarms will scare off the less seasoned robbers and alert the police to come clean up. At night it will give you a short warning that something is wrong. A baseball bat or golf club is no match for a firearm. Are just banned from pistoles or all firearms? Number one is be alert to who is around.


I think all firearms. I think air rifles are ok.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

eagle said:


> I couldn't find the SlippyMade Pike on the Amazon... but they had a Vlad the Impaler starter kit. So, that's on it's way (Prime 2 day shipping). Not a bad idea at all


My IT guy's an idiot. All he does is play World of Warcraft and Vintage Zelda all day. The Vlad the Impaler starter set will do...for now.

(Looks like my IT geek is going to get a stern talking to later!)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you have or are you able to have a large dog? Perhaps you and your neighbors could get together and hire a watchman? Do you have locks on your gate? What about motion lights? Evil doesn't like the light, they like the cover of darkness.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bars on the windows, . . . a 2 x 4 bar across the inside of every door, . . . and a ball bat in a corner of every room.

Most importantly, . . . be willing to use any, all, and whatever force is necessary to deter the thugs from YOUR house. It only takes a couple bad experiences in an area, . . . thugs will go looking for easier pickings.

You must be ready, willing, and able to bust his head open, . . . then mop up the blood, . . . and sweep up the teeth and brains, . . . put em in a trash can after the police leave.

And do not think I am joking. If you are squishy, wishy, and unwilling to hurt those who WILL HURT YOU, . . . they you are a victim already, . . . you are just standing in line waiting your turn. 

The cities throughout the world are quickly becoming preying zones for the animal dregs of society, . . . it is becoming the law of the jungle, . . . and only the strong will survive. 

You must decide how strong you are willing to be.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

eagle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the Forum and sort of new to prepping
> 
> ...


Eagle,

I grew up in Brazil so I understand the layout and the threat that you're dealing with. If your house has a short wall facing the street, make sure you glue some broken glass on top of the wall to prevent anyone from climbing it. Some broken bottles will work best, sharp side up of course. Also, get a dog, a big dog. A German Shepherd should keep anyone from trying to break into your house because he will definitely alert the whole street that something is going on. Now that you've established two lines of defense, get an alarm to secure your doors and windows if they make it passed both of those measures. If they make it in the house, make sure you keep a baseball bat or some sort of spear (primitive but effective when you can't own guns).

Always be cautious when getting out of your car on the street, to unlock gate and walk in. Maybe drive around the block once to make sure no strangers are watching. Be safe, and keep us updated!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Eagle, I am curious about the laws in Buenos Aires. Are you allowed to protect your home with force? What are the gun laws?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a minute. You can only have an air rifle but are getting robbed at gunpoint. So where do the criminals get the guns??

Goes to show how well gun control works. Sounds like you have a politician problem. Must be a world wide thing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

eagle said:


> I think all firearms. I think air rifles are ok.


Do not think. Know for sure because if your wrong and something happens that you could have stopped by being properly prepared you will feel like a dumb a$$.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Reinforce doors, keep them locked, lock windows, plant roses at every first story window, put real or fake cameras everywhere, get a good sized dog, Plenty of security lighting that provides 360 degree coverage, burglar alarm with panic button and have a long gun and the determination to use it as soon as someone has entered your home.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but what are the details of what happened at the other houses? Have you asked? Are they breaking in, or are they following someone into the house because they're pointing a gun at the home owner? These are important details so we can help you defend yourself and your home as effectively as possible. As others have said, be aware of your surroundings. Big dogs are helpful , but even yappy dogs are good for a warning that someone is approaching the house.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Deterrents can be:
Bright outside lights (no dark places to hide)
Sign that says you've got an alarm. Have an alarm.
Indoor dogs (the bigger the dog, the scarier the barks). More than one dog makes it tougher for them because they know they'll have to deal with the dogs first, and at the same time, they don't know if you're armed. 
Your dogs shouldn't be friendly to strangers, so make sure they don't have the opportunity to be friendly.

I'm also thinking of a real loud sound system outside that will be heard in the neighborhood. Yell to the would-be intruders like, "You there! The cops are on their way! There's nothing of value here!"

Have more outside lights, turn them all on. Make the immediate surroundings of your property like a flooodlit stage! That unexpected sudden loud sound in the middle of the night, along with the sudden spotlight, must unnerve them.

Once they've breached and entered your house, you've got to have means of protecting yourself. 
You have to prevent them from getting in as much as you can.

Make sure you've got plans about your family, especially kids, and that they know what to do, and where to go. 
You might want to have a family drill on this kind of situation. Make sure your cell phones are fully charged and within reach, and that everyone knows how to use them, and what number to call.

Come up with some plans with your neighbors.

Be safe. Pray for protection, not only for your family but for your whole neighborhood.

God bless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> I'm also thinking of a real loud sound system outside that will be heard in the neighborhood. Yell to the would-be intruders like, "You there! The cops are on their way! There's nothing of value here!"
> &#8230;


I still think a few thieve's/thug's heads on a Pike with a sign written in their blood... "Wanna Play?"...is a great deterrent.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I still think a few thieve's/thug's heads on a Pike with a sign written in their blood... "Wanna Play?"...is a great *deterrent*.


You've got to have those heads first. How do you get them?

What about retaliation?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> You've got to have those heads first. How do you get them?


Ahhh, my leetle Charito, see my earlier post #2. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Ahhh, my leetle Charito, see my earlier post #2. :tango_face_grin:


I know. But......:tango_face_grin:



Slippy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> First off make an investment in a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike. No reason to buy the Dee-Luxe Model, the original model will do fine.
> 
> ...


You've not only killed, but that's taunting. What about *retaliation?*

That you're now on the hit list is really, really, really possible. 
This could become like an Appalachian feud!

If the head of their _compadre_ on a pike causes them to have a reason to come for you hard, then it was not a deterrent.

It's like a, _"c'mon."_

Thievery becomes not their main objective anymore. 
_ Venganza! Clamar venganza! Si? Vendetta, mi amor._ That becomes dah priority!
Most likely their goal is to have your head on a pike, too. 
Along with your family's. Right? :crying: _Ayy, mi pobrecitos!_ :vs_cry:


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

spork said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what are the details of what happened at the other houses? Have you asked? Are they breaking in, or are they following someone into the house because they're pointing a gun at the home owner? These are important details so we can help you defend yourself and your home as effectively as possible. As others have said, be aware of your surroundings. Big dogs are helpful , but even yappy dogs are good for a warning that someone is approaching the house.


Most of these break-in's are actually people being robbed at gun-point while exiting or entering their homes. The houses themselves are relatively hard to break into. This happened to my family while living in Brazil. My parents were leaving my grandmother's house when they were approached by two thugs with guns. Like everywhere else in the world, you just need to be aware of your surroundings at all times and make good decisions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> I know. But......:tango_face_grin:
> 
> You've not only killed, but that's taunting. What about *retaliation?*
> 
> ...


And therein lies the difference in Predator y Prey. Molon Labe


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> And therein lies the difference in Predator y Prey. Molon Labe


Si, senor. That is so true. You've *unnecessarily* made yourself, _prey._ 
Because, if they are hard set in having their venganza on you, if they want your sangre, if they want you muerto so badly, you've got la guerra on your hands, whether you want it or not.

No one ees saying you do not fight back. But!

*BUT, *one has to anticipate possible consequences for dah action, and base dah decision on that!

If you got an army in your home, that's another story. Then I say, _wooo-hoooo! Way to go senor Slippy!_
Que sera, sera!






Ayy cheek-cheek-a-boom!

Mi carino, escuchame. Simply put:

If you can shooooo the fly away by simply waving your hand, why shoot it with dah canon? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> Si, senor. That is so true. You've *unnecessarily* made yourself, _prey._
> Because, if they are hard set in having their venganza on you, if they want your sangre, if they want you muerto so badly, you've got la guerra on your hands, whether you want it or not.
> 
> No one ees saying you do not fight back. But!
> ...


Slippy Lodge is masterfully designed, it is not some benign neighborhood filled with sheeple. Venture upon the dark and impenetrable forest that surrounds Slippy Lodge, a thief best have his affairs in order. This, I shit you not mi pequena flur.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A few things I have may help ( Besides Slippy Pikes ). I have peripheral motion detectors and different alarm sounds for where someone is outside. Bright motion detection
lights all around exterior. Camera system so I can see whats up and infrared for night use. I also have several dog alarms and beware of dog signs outside. The dog(s) alarm
will start barking when motion is detected near any door and some of the windows. Alarm consists of a pissed off sounding German Shepard and a yappy like annoying
barks way too much dog. So far this has fooled everyone as they think I have at least 2 dogs inside.

If you are indeed limited to air rifle only there are some higher power (PCP) rifles. I have several 22's and at 3300PSI I get 1200 FPS . There are 357 even up to .50 models out there. Google ( Airforce airrifles)
Also you might check out the Benjamin Airbow. With the Airbow you can shoot airows from an air rifle and shoots faster than a bow.


----------

